# Focused on a new me!



## macedog24 (Oct 5, 2015)

Day 1! 
Go for work 5:30am
Pinned 100 tren/100test/200mast

1-12 oz cup of 1%milk. Took 10mg sd!
3 tablespoons of pb!
About 4 oz of chicken chopped up And gp, and onions 

Off to work!
8am
HIIT. For 30 minutes 
9 am had 4 scrambled eggs with a touch of cheddar cheese. 2 pieces Turkey sausage

10am 30 min HIIT, feel pretty good. Have a good sweat going. Legs feel fresh

12pm
3 Turkey meatballs , about 4oz of twisty pasta.

2 pm some stretching, and p90x back

6pm (now) some jambalaya. About 6-8oz. Leaving for home at 7pm. Will go to the gym between 9-10pm and update later!!  Have to place an order for some var ! 
Also, gonna pick up a few other things!!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 5, 2015)

Right on bro, got everything layed out nicely. I love good jambalaya, nice spic to it, can't beat it.


----------



## ldog (Oct 6, 2015)

Good deal Mace...motivate me bro!


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 7, 2015)

How is everyone today!  Feeling pretty good!
5 am. 10mg sd
16oz 1%milk w/supps!
Let see how many miles I can get in today . 
Gonna do some arms and shoulders. Also, plenty of body,weight exercises until I get,off work at 7pm. 
Update throughout the day


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## macedog24 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## macedog24 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## macedog24 (Oct 10, 2015)

Dead in here last night! Just how I like it!
Let's call these starting pics!


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 10, 2015)

o last night , instead of doing full blown arms , I decided to do just triceps! Keep bi's and tri's separate one week , then combine them the following week!

Last night I started off with seated chest press just to warm up my triceps and upper body!
Kept reps in the 20 range! Get the blood pumped into the muscles
Seated press
110 x 20
150 x 20 
170 x 20
190 x 20
210 x 20 , 150 til failure,110 til failure

Ok now that my triceps are warmed up time to get moving

Tricep ext
80 x 15
100 x 15
120 x 15
140 x 15
150 x 15
Rack +10lbs x 12
Rack +20lbs x 10 Dropset 120 til failure,80 failure

Seated dips 
2 -45lb plates each side x 15
3 plates each side x 15
4 plates each side x 15
4 plates and a 25 ea. Side x 12
5 plates each side x 8 dropset, pull off one plate each side and go til failure, then remove another, until I have 2 plates each side left.after last set til failure wait 30 seconds and do as many as I can til failure.

Reverse grip tri ext
Don't remember the weight exactly, performed 5 sets 15 -10reps 
French curls (seated) 
5 sets. 
Will alternate each week with oh extensions!
This. Concluded my workout!!!


----------



## skaar (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice! I like dead quit too.
Monster shoulder set


Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------

